# The Purpose of this Forum



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

There has been some debate lately as to what constitutes a guard animal, and by default, what is appropriate subject matter for the forum.

The title of the forum is Guard Animals. After much discussion, we have decided that Guard Animals are just that. ANY dog, cat or bumblebee that was purchased with the intent of guarding whether it be livestock, property or family can fit the intentions of the forum.

It isn't our place to judge whether we feel someone's dog fits the forum. I do acknowledge that those who breed/raise/train specific Livestock Guardians have made it their life's work to find specific traits of each breed, and I value your knowledge.

Some folks may fall out of the specific "LGD" framework and may not have the dollars or desire to purchase a specific breed, but desire a dog that will protect family, livestock and property. These critters are somewhere in between an LGD and a pampered pet.

After much discussion, we have chosen not to split the forum. The truth is, the questions regarding NON LGD specific breeds are few and far between. We would like to continue to welcome everyone who has problems, questions or concerns regarding interactions between any animal and livestock or neighboring animals.

If you feel a thread doesn't belong, feel free to contact me and I will look at it on a case by case basis; if you feel you can't be nice in replying or have nothing constructive to add, just ignore that particular thread.

I want to welcome any one with a pertinent question or situation to post here, from the purebred Pyr breeders to the owner who rescued a mutt from the pound and is wondering how to desensitize the dog to livestock.

Homesteading Today is a huge cross section of folks from many different backgrounds, each bringing a particular insight to the forums they frequent. I hope we can continue to do this in a friendly, respectful way.


----------

